# Install O.S without Formatting ur Drive



## samrulez (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't know if this tutorial will help anyone but it helped me....

In this tutorial I will show u a way to install ur OS without formatting ur drive....coz formatting a drive reduces its life..

First chose a live  linux CD/DvD...I recommend Puppy linux coz its easy to use... 
Then burn it on a CD/DvD...

Backup everything in ur OS drive to some other partition.....this includes my documents,my pictures,my music,desktop etc.

Now reboot ur pc with the live cd in the optic drive(set the 1st boot device to cd/DvD rom)

Now let linux start...it might take a while......

Now click on drives and then mount it....

Then delete the following folders "Windows" "Programfiles"'Doucments and Settings"  in the OS drive....

After that is done reboot ur PC with the Windows XP CD in the optic drive........

Now during the XP setup select the same drive.....

Now select "Keep the current file system intact (Do not format)"

Now just continue with the XP setup...
U should be done............................

In this way u are installing ur OS without formatting ur disk as formatting reduces the drive's life 

NOTE:Before deleting ur OS first check if u are able  to use the linux distro..

Do not delete the MBR files


GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 6, 2006)

Who told you that formatting a harddrive reduces its life????


----------



## samrulez (Jun 6, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Who told you that formatting a harddrive reduces its life????



Well re-formatting a hard disk does decrease its life....if u don't believe me read this      *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29273


----------



## fanatic (Jun 6, 2006)

Now select "Keep the current file system intact (Do not format)"

This option also comes without the need of putting the Linux CD or anything

Just put the Windows XP CD .. and when you select a partition on which Windows is already installed .. and you want to again install Windows on it,

You will get the option

"Keep the current file system intact (Do not format)"

So can u please explain why a Linux CD is needed here?

And HDD formatting doesnt decrease HDD's drive. U can format a harddrive once a month .. it wont give u any problems..


----------



## adit_sen (Jun 6, 2006)

Nothing wrong in formatting ur drive. It doesnt reduce the life...

peace..
aditya


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 6, 2006)

Full Formatting ur hdd reduces itz life. 
Unless u use the Quick Format option(itz not that harmless)


----------



## akshayt (Jun 6, 2006)

formatting doesn't affect the drive that much, you don't format every day, but re partitioning regualrly may create problems or something


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 6, 2006)

Formatting doesnt spoil drives, whoever made you think it...

And what if my drives are NTFS? No linux live can erase data on it...

And for reinstalling, I do it so as to install a fresh copy. so a re-format is absolutely necessary. And what about the registries of the progs already installed? Go do a reformat, its the cleanest way of reinstall... no hecks no troubles...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 6, 2006)

and for the records, I reformat almost each week (my reasons..) still the drives's health hasnt gone even a % down from 86 when I brought it 2 months ago.


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 6, 2006)

You are misinformed, buddy. Formatting doesn't reduce the life of a hard disk, whether its full format or quick format. Formatting is basically a write operation, so there is no harm done to your HD unless you keep formatting your HD say, about 10 times a day!! Infact its a good idea to format your hard disk every now and then to keep it clean of junk and making your OS faster.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 6, 2006)

Helloooo? what the heck?

formatting is nothing but writing of zeros on the disk and a empty filetable/fat etc

full formatting is just like  writing/copying an empty drive with a file equal in size to the drives size...


----------



## Akhil Jain (Jun 6, 2006)

so, guys ..according to u there is no harm in formatting harddrive.................my vendor told me that i had developed bad sectors in my drive due to formatting again and again.............i think about 10 times in 2 years...........now please tell me if there is harm in formatting as i donot want to take risk with my new HDD


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey! never believe those vendors. They talk crap. 

Formatting never develops bad sectors. Bad sectors are physical damage caused to the disk surface usually because of bad alignment of the disk platters or the arm holding the read/write head. It can be caused by some physical impact inflicted upon the HD or it could be some manufacturing defect. Usually HD tends to develop a few bad sectors during its life time, which is quite OK as long as the amount of these bad sectors are small. You don't have to worry just now, but keep an eye on those bad sectors. If those bad sectors were formed due to some physical defect of the HD, more bad sectors may develop in future. If that happens, backup all your data and be prepared for a HD crash!!!


----------



## System Of A Down (Jun 6, 2006)

HEY guys i think we are now well informed that FORMATTING YOUR DRIVE DOESNT HARMS IT!

I think we should now move on to some new things.


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 10, 2006)

hehhahah change the name of the thread to formatting tuts..... 
Any ways for he record formatting doesnot have any effect on the HDD......
BTW which thread he has reffered to whic says formatting reduces like of HDD???


----------



## sanjubuddy (Jun 10, 2006)

soory dude, reformatting drive don't really affects the drive: as in my case i am using 30 day version of Windows professional and other softwares tools which expires after every  month so i need to reformat my PC every month ..and still my PC condition is far better as compared to bundled PC 
i am using HCL beanstalk which came with Home edition with 256 MB rAM


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 10, 2006)

sanjubuddy said:
			
		

> soory dude, reformatting drive don't really affects the drive: as in my case i am using 30 day version of Windows professional and other softwares tools which expires after every  month so i need to reformat my PC every month ..and still my PC condition is far better as compared to bundled PC
> i am using HCL beanstalk which came with Home edition with 256 MB rAM


Lol you use XP w/o activation? Haha keep formatting


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 10, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Lol you use XP w/o activation? Haha keep formatting




but atleast is legal & not pirated like are other friends here.what he formats every month.by doing this his learning formatting & becomeing expert in it.LOL


----------



## pnd (Jun 10, 2006)

People have got lots of time to format/install applications/configure each month or i hope he is using norton ghost or something similar


----------



## casanova (Jun 11, 2006)

@gary4gar
How do u come to know sanjubuddy is using a legal copy. If he is having a legal copy then y isnt he  activating it thru microsoft.

1 more vote formatting doesnt affect the drive.


----------



## manas (Jun 11, 2006)

Formatting a drive never reduces its life.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 11, 2006)

casanova said:
			
		

> @gary4gar
> How do u come to know sanjubuddy is using a legal copy. If he is having a legal copy then y isnt he activating it thru microsoft.
> 
> 1 more vote formatting doesnt affect the drive.




because it is in 30 days trial period & for acitivation he needs a key which hi has to pay.

full format does reduce the life of drive


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 11, 2006)

lol then it is just a trial mode he is using, no license \so cant be called "legal"


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 11, 2006)

casanova said:
			
		

> @gary4gar
> How do u come to know sanjubuddy is using a legal copy. If he is having a legal copy then y isnt he  activating it thru microsoft.
> 
> 1 more vote formatting doesnt affect the drive.


Its not a vote man! its a FACT!


----------



## casanova (Jun 11, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> because it is in 30 days trial period & for acitivation he needs a key which hi has to pay.
> 
> full format does reduce the life of drive


I thought he is using a oem version which requires a key as well as needs to be activated in 30 days or h/w change. BTW, trial versions of windows are of 120 days. (though not sure)


----------



## sanjubuddy (Jul 1, 2006)

its me sanjubuddy : me  using2 Pcs's-  laptop( XP Prfessional)  and desktop( XP home edition which came bundled) one.. as both of them legally verfiied and registered.. as being a designer i  am using professional version over desktop ..and also using softwares which are sharewares.

and my home edition is just not in use now a dsys.. any takers... 

and i  format drive as it protects my drive from  errors as i keep  on installing and uninstalling new products and softwares.. 
me software & hardware engg and i know ..whether its good or bad.. 

thank u..


----------



## techmax (Jul 12, 2006)

btw my hdd s.m.a.r.t. analysis tell me that it is at 38% fitness is it  the right time to buy a new hdd


----------

